
Ask HN: Where do you get useful information on large home appliances? - keymone
Every once in a while we need to make a choice which washing machine (for example) to buy. I find amazon reviews absolutely useless, brand and model names not googlable and comparative information on features between brands and product lines very sparse in general.<p>Any tips?
======
matt_the_bass
I’m fortunate to have a mom and pop appliance store near me. They’ve been in
the business for 45 years. I tell them the features I care about and the price
range, they tell me the best unit. So far all their recommendations have been
spot on. Plus they generally beat the big box store pricing by about 5% and
offer free delivery schedule when convenient for me.

I’d suggest looking for a mom and pop store.

------
dddddaviddddd
Asking repair shops for recommendations on reliability, especially shops that
won't sell you an appliance.

------
sauravjain
Have you tried the Wirecutter?

[https://thewirecutter.com/](https://thewirecutter.com/)

